

Ask HN: What is your mission in life? - pshapiro

To me, it seems to be one of the big important problems. Because, how should we know how to live and what choices to make in life without knowing ourselves what we're living for?<p>So I'm asking the HN community in order to get a feel of what you are living for.<p>* What is your way of life (e.g., an entrepreneur) and what are the most important things in life in regards to your way?<p>* What is your personal mission in your way of life?<p>Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
======
dbingham
I haven't found a way of life yet. Working toward entrepreneur, but I'm not
there yet.

My mission is to make the world a better place as best I can. Broad as hell,
right? How does one even determine what makes it a better place? Part of the
challenge.

My reason for trying to become an entrepreneur is that owning my own business
gives me the freedom to pursue my own ideas rather than someone else's. Even
if I make just enough to live on, I'm still chasing my own idea. And if I make
more than that, then I have a tool to pursue more than one of my ideas.

